# 1985 Bass Tracker refurb



## Duke62 (Aug 27, 2017)

Bought a project boat today. 1985 Bass Tracker, 17 foot, 50 hp Mercury. Needs a lot of work.


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Aug 27, 2017)

What are your plans for it? There are a ton of old tracker projects on here you can refer to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Aug 27, 2017)

Not sure of the plan yet. Will start by ripping out all of the old carpet and wood.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Aug 28, 2017)

Looks like the weather did most of the teardown for you. Lol. Good luck with the project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Aug 28, 2017)

Great platform to start with. Have fun [emoji106]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Aug 28, 2017)

Will post more pictures later.


----------



## ncfishin (Aug 29, 2017)

Just looked at your other project. Damn fine job. I think you're gonna do just fine. That Bass tracker looks like it needs somebody like you to bring it back.
Good luck.


----------



## Duke62 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks! The little green boat was a lot of fun. This will be a bigger challenge.


----------



## Duke62 (Sep 2, 2017)

Made progress today on the demo. There is not one piece of wood on this boat that is not rotten. The boat is 32 years old and I believe it has spent it's entire life outside and uncovered. Still trying to decide if I will pull all of the foam out and replace it.


----------



## Duke62 (Sep 2, 2017)

Pics of todays progress. Looks like some wasps really liked this boat.


----------



## Duke62 (Sep 9, 2017)

More progress on the demo. I thought I would be able to save some of the foam, but it is wet. Looks like I will be tearing it all out.


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Sep 12, 2017)

I hate foam haha i just finished getting all of mine out of my bass tracker. Is the foam in between the ribs solid or is it in layers? Mine is a mod v so it was a lot thinner than yours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Sep 12, 2017)

The foam is both solid and layers. Most is solid except the six inches closest to the center. It is layers. I thought some of the foam would be ok, but I was wrong. The closer I get to the back the more wet it is. I am going to have to remove all of it. It's going to be a pain to get the stuff in the back. Going to be more disassembly than I wanted. But it's all good because I'm having fun.


----------



## PZLTracker (Sep 14, 2017)

Its got potential! Keep at it!


----------



## Duke62 (Sep 24, 2017)

More demo completed this weekend. Motor, live well, battery pan, and plenty of foam removed. All foam under battery tray was soaked. Pressure washed the inside, things are moving along.

Question: The only remaining foam is in the two rear corners. Anybody know a good way to remove the foam without more structural disassembly? Some of it is attached to the hull with solid rivets and I really don't want to mess with it. All ideas welcome.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Sep 24, 2017)

If it's not waterlogged, leave it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Sep 25, 2017)

I took all the foam out of my 06 175. But it was all waterlogged and one way or another throughout the whole boat. If those back sponson's are not waterlogged leave them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Sep 25, 2017)

But what I did was cut the top plate leaving 3 inches all the way around the top from the outside.where you see the holes or where they filled it. That way you can put tubing underneath and rivet to each side and then put a cap back on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Sep 25, 2017)

That's what I was thinking, cut the top and replace it. I will give it some more thought. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Duke62 (Oct 6, 2017)

FINALLY! The foam is all removed. Glad I decided to remove foam from rear corners, it was soaked with water and gas. I don't understand Bass Tracker. They pour foam all the way on bottom of bilge area. Any liquid that ends up there can't help but get soaked into the foam. It won't be going back in that way. It will have a gap to allow for drainage. Pressure washed inside. Next is the leak check and rivet repair and then it's coming off the trailer to get paint stripped and trailer reworked.


----------



## gatorglenn (Oct 7, 2017)

Duke62 said:


> FINALLY! The foam is all removed. Glad I decided to remove foam from rear corners, it was soaked with water and gas. I don't understand Bass Tracker. They pour foam all the way on bottom of bilge area. Any liquid that ends up there can't help but get soaked into the foam. It won't be going back in that way. It will have a gap to allow for drainage. Pressure washed inside. Next is the leak check and rivet repair and then it's coming off the trailer to get paint stripped and trailer reworked.


Yes that’s what I found to. Iam doing mind with drainage in mind though out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Oct 7, 2017)

Agree, I will have no foam resting on the bottom. Filled it with water today. Four leaks. The livewell drain, the livewell intake, a couple of rivets on the seam and a srew hole in the transom. All easy to fix. Pretty happy with those results.


----------



## RStewart (Oct 7, 2017)

Good work so far. This will be a fun build to follow.


----------



## Duke62 (Oct 16, 2017)

Started stripping paint on the inside. The stripper works pretty good. Left it on for about 10 minutes and used a stiff brush and scraper to get it off. It also works on the carpet glue residue. Round 1 complete, next round will complete the inside. Then the outside.


----------



## Duke62 (Oct 22, 2017)

Didn't make much progress this week. Too many other projects to work. I did manage to strip some of the paint. Looking like a different boat!


----------



## Duke62 (Nov 3, 2017)

More paint stripping today. Goal is to be done stripping tomorrow and get it primed. Then get it off the trailer. Hopefully it goes according to plan. Of course I know it never does, but I can always hope! :wink:


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Nov 4, 2017)

Good job. Looks like the paint is cooperating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Nov 4, 2017)

The white is the original, the black was spray cans someone added later. The black is coming off easy, the white is a little more stubborn.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Nov 4, 2017)

Here’s what I had to contend with, light blue, dark blue and two reds! I used every trick short of explosives! Yours is looking good, I like that hull shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes, it’s going along. And Iam a big fan of this hull to. What’s the name of it. Pro Guide or what?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes it s coming along. And Iam a fan of this hull to. What’s the name. Pro Guide or what?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Nov 4, 2017)

It's a Tournament V17. Originally White with Brown/Tan interior.8


----------



## Duke62 (Nov 4, 2017)

Finally the stripping is complete!

Interior and exterior are done. Started taping, plan is to shoot primer tomorrow.


----------



## Duke62 (Nov 5, 2017)

Three pictures. What the boat looked like originally, what it looked like when I bought it, and what it looks like today. Thought about putting it back original, but I don't like the brown interior. Still trying to decide on the color scheme.


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 5, 2017)

I would agree. Don’t care for the browns either. Gray and black would be awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Nov 5, 2017)

I agree. Grey and black would look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm partial to white to keep it cool. Sand colored vinyl looks nice inside.


----------



## Duke62 (Nov 5, 2017)

Two coats of primer complete.


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 5, 2017)

kinda looks familiar LOL great work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Nov 6, 2017)

gatorglenn said:


> kinda looks familiar LOL great work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Did you polish the bottom? If so, what did you use?


----------



## gatorglenn (Nov 6, 2017)

I just sanded it with 150 and then 220 to get rid of the oxidation. Then use Lucas, slick mist. I have you shark hide before and it works great to seal it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Dec 3, 2017)

Finally did some work on the boat. Leak checked the livewell, everything checked good. Even though there were no leaks the bottom looked rough. I sprayed a coat of flex seal just in case. I have never used this stuff so not sure if it will help.


----------



## Duke62 (Dec 3, 2017)

Finished stripping, cleaning, and sanding the interior and all structural parts. Primed and painted all interior parts. Started cutting plywood. It's time to start putting the puzzle back together. Let the fun begin!


----------



## gatorglenn (Dec 6, 2017)

Looking great 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Dec 10, 2017)

Starting to take shape.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Dec 10, 2017)

Nicely done, what foam are you going to use.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanr3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks good so far.

Might want to reconsider a white interior. On bright sunny days it will reflect back in your eyes making it difficult to see into the water. 
Tan carpet is nice, however it shows everything.


----------



## Duke62 (Dec 12, 2017)

Right now the plan is gray interior and gray exterior.

Going to use pink sheets from Home Depot


----------



## Duke62 (Dec 22, 2017)

Completed some foam work and cut more plywood.


----------



## Duke62 (Feb 10, 2018)

Haven't worked on the boat much lately. Was out of town for a couple of weeks and had to build a couple of chairs for two special little boys. Made a little progress yesterday. Installed some foam below and around the forward storage compartments, riveted the forward structure back together, and painted storage compartment and structure.


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 10, 2018)

Nice work on both, the chairs and boat.


----------



## Duke62 (Feb 25, 2018)

Finally had some good weather. I took the boat to the lake and put it in the water for the final leak check. I have cut the plywood and foam and now I can start the build.


----------



## Duke62 (Mar 4, 2018)

Decided on vinyl rather than carpet. A trip to Bass Pro and looking at the new Trackers made the decision. The vinyl looks really good on those new boats. Ordered the vinyl from Defender Industries. Vinyl arrived yesterday and I started cutting out the pieces. I'm going with vinyl on all horizontal surfaces and paint on all vertical surfaces--gray on gray. I continued sealing and painting. Hoping to start gluing vinyl today.


----------



## Duke62 (Mar 4, 2018)

Plenty accomplished today. I finished sealing all of the plywood parts, painted the underside of the compartments that will open. Painted and installed the cockpit floor. I am going to cover it with rubber matting. I started to reassemble some of the structure I had to take out to remove the old foam. Installed new foam and installed supports, seat support, and the fuel tank/battery tray. Squeezed a boatload of rivets today. Glued the vinyl to several of the parts. Feeling good about the progress. For storage I am using clear plastic bins. I painted the outside black. Can't scratch it up that way.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Mar 4, 2018)

You’re doing a good job. This boat is going to be worth having when you’re done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedude (Mar 4, 2018)

How long is your rod box and roughly how many will it hold?


----------



## Duke62 (Mar 5, 2018)

thedude said:


> How long is your rod box and roughly how many will it hold?


The rod box is 76" long. It also has an opening for the rods to extend further forward. It should hold 6-8 rods.


----------



## chadc (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm looking at a similar boat for a s/w skiff conversion. Any idea of the draft of this hull?


----------



## Duke62 (Mar 5, 2018)

chadc said:


> I'm looking at a similar boat for a s/w skiff conversion. Any idea of the draft of this hull?


After looking up how to calculate draft and some rough measurements, it came out to 1.052 ft. I used two people each weighing 180 lbs.


----------



## chadc (Mar 6, 2018)

Duke62 said:


> chadc said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking at a similar boat for a s/w skiff conversion. Any idea of the draft of this hull?
> ...


Thanks for the info. Not sure this style will suit my needs. Heck I'm 260 by myself and my main fishing partner (13 yr old son, who is a man child in his own right) is already close to 170 so we wouldn't be fishing skinny TX gulf coast water. Thanks again, btw great work so far cannot wait for the finished product.


----------



## Duke62 (Mar 9, 2018)

Completed the vinyl on some of the parts today. Finished trimming the rest. Six more parts need vinyl install. Installed more rivets in the rear structure. I'm really impressed with the vinyl. Glad I went vinyl rather than carpet.


----------



## water bouy (Mar 10, 2018)

Looks good. Glad I went with vinyl too.


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Mar 10, 2018)

Everything looks great. Nice work. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Mar 17, 2018)

Building wire harness.


----------



## Duke62 (Mar 18, 2018)

Ran all of the wire for the front accessories. Strung and clamped the conduit. Installed the forward panel and two flush mount rod holders. Painted the side panel and some of the metal supports in the aft portion of the boat. Still working to get the right look for the Bass Tracker panel.


----------



## Bowlershop (Mar 18, 2018)

Looks like the panel cleaned up nicely.


----------



## dirty dave (Mar 19, 2018)

What size hole did you still for rod holders

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Mar 19, 2018)

dirty dave said:


> What size hole did you still for rod holders
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


2-3/8 forstner bit


----------



## Duke62 (Mar 22, 2018)

Boat seats showed up today.


----------



## gatorglenn (Mar 23, 2018)

Duke62 said:


> Boat seats showed up today.


 That’s just the style and size Iam looks for. Where can I get them thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Mar 23, 2018)

gatorglenn said:


> Duke62 said:
> 
> 
> > Boat seats showed up today.
> ...


Cabelas


----------



## gatorglenn (Mar 23, 2018)

Duke62 said:


> gatorglenn said:
> 
> 
> > Duke62 said:
> ...


thanks I was just there last weekend. But didn’t see those. I’ll check online web thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Mar 24, 2018)

Screwed the floor down. Installed the drain cover and the Duragrid floor mat. Installed bilge pump and livewell pump. installed hoses and ran wires. Painted and installed more structure around the bilge area and livewell.


----------



## Duke62 (Apr 14, 2018)

Made more progress. Mounted the seats, installed more vinyl on some hatch covers and in the rod locker.


----------



## thomasdgs (Apr 14, 2018)

Progress looks great. You're doing some good work. I have two questions for you.

1) Is that mow mount for the TM for a tiller controller or pedal/remote controlled? I want to move my Tiller Traxxis TM to the bow, and would love to convert to that style of mount if possible.

2) What did you use for the final paint on the interior? I would really like to repaint the interior of my boat before completing the build (the factory Lund Rhino-Liner is pretty much a chalk coating now), but I am leary that the new paint will be very sucsceptible to scratches and end up looking crumby in a year or two. Can you speak to this at all?


----------



## Duke62 (Apr 14, 2018)

Tiller type TM. Paint adheres well, but I'm sure after a year or two it will need touch up.


thomasdgs said:


> Progress looks great. You're doing some good work. I have two questions for you.
> 
> 1) Is that mow mount for the TM for a tiller controller or pedal/remote controlled? I want to move my Tiller Traxxis TM to the bow, and would love to convert to that style of mount if possible.
> 
> 2) What did you use for the final paint on the interior? I would really like to repaint the interior of my boat before completing the build (the factory Lund Rhino-Liner is pretty much a chalk coating now), but I am leary that the new paint will be very sucsceptible to scratches and end up looking crumby in a year or two. Can you speak to this at all?


----------



## Duke62 (Apr 14, 2018)

Painted the hinges and attached the rod locker door. Continued working on the console. I'm building from scratch. The one in the picture is version 4. I wasn't satisfied with the other 3 versions. Hopefully I will stay happy with this one.


----------



## Duke62 (Apr 20, 2018)

Worked on the boat today in between grass cutting. Finished the wiring in the front. Hooked up to the battery to test all my conections and ops check the nav and interior lights, 12V, and trolling motor, all worked good. I was looking for a unique finish for my instrument panel and came across a youtube video on using spray paint to make parts look like carbon fiber. I started experimenting and did some of the boat parts. I like the look!


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 21, 2018)

Duke62 said:


> Worked on the boat today in between grass cutting. Finished the wiring in the front. Hooked up to the battery to test all my conections and ops check the nav and interior lights, 12V, and trolling motor, all worked good. I was looking for a unique finish for my instrument panel and came across a youtube video on using spray paint to make parts look like carbon fiber. I started experimenting and did some of the boat parts. I like the look!


wow that’s awesome. Come on tell all. What is this method.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (Apr 21, 2018)

You can go to YouTube and search for spray paint carbon fiber. In the video they use Plasti Dip, I used regular spray paint. I have seen the Plasti Dip flake off. Start with a base of black, let dry, put shelf liner over the part and pull tight. Next spray the Metallic Gray and remove the shelf liner. Then spray a couple coats of clear.

While I was experimenting I tried blue metallic over the black and black over blue. Looked pretty good.


----------



## gatorglenn (Apr 21, 2018)

Duke62 said:


> You can go to YouTube and search for spray paint carbon fiber. In the video they use Plasti Dip, I used regular spray paint. I have seen the Plasti Dip flake off. Start with a base of black, let dry, put shelf liner over the part and pull tight. Next spray the Metallic Gray and remove the shelf liner. Then spray a couple coats of clear.
> 
> While I was experimenting I tried blue metallic over the black and black over blue. Looked pretty good.


awsome thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dwjones16 (Apr 21, 2018)

That’s cool... I’m gonna figure out a combo to work with camo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duke62 (May 13, 2018)

Decided to put the inside on hold and paint the outside before the weather gets too hot. Taped it up yesterday and sprayed the first coat today, Battleship Gray. So far so good. Will try to get the second coat on tomorrow after work. Once the paint is complete it's coming off the trailer. I have plenty to do on the trailer, it's in bad shape.


----------



## Duke62 (May 13, 2018)

I used a HVLP spray gun from Northern Tool. Happy with the performance.


----------



## Duke62 (Jun 10, 2018)

Been awhile since I worked on the Tracker. Been out of town and had some other things to take care of. This morning I put the Bass Tracker decals on and painted a couple of stripes.


----------



## gatorglenn (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 11, 2018)

Duke62 said:


> Painted the hinges and attached the rod locker door. Continued working on the console. I'm building from scratch. The one in the picture is version 4. I wasn't satisfied with the other 3 versions. Hopefully I will stay happy with this one.



Looks like you've made it as compact as possible, was that what you were trying to do? Either way your setup certainly saves on floor space - were you still using the factory rotary steering? If so how wide is the top of that side console? I've got a project in the works starting with a similar 80's vintage tracker.


----------



## Duke62 (Jun 17, 2018)

The console is 25" wide, 24" tall, and 14" deep. I am using the original steering box and cables. I am replacing the steering wheel. The dash will be slanted, the top will be flat with a cup holder and storage tray. I also intend to mount the fish finder there on a rotating base so I can seeing it when driving or turn it around for fishing from the front. I have mounted interior lights in the front and side as well. That's the plan right now, subject to change. My design is based on a picture I found on line (see attached)


onthewater102 said:


> Duke62 said:
> 
> 
> > Painted the hinges and attached the rod locker door. Continued working on the console. I'm building from scratch. The one in the picture is version 4. I wasn't satisfied with the other 3 versions. Hopefully I will stay happy with this one.
> ...


----------



## Duke62 (Jun 17, 2018)

Boat work on hold, time to work the trailer. Removed the boat from the trailer and started disassembly of the trailer. There are some parts that are in really bad shape. Going to need to replace one cross member and do some weld repairs.


----------



## Duke62 (Aug 26, 2018)

Finally able to get some work done on the trailer. Disassembled the trailer and stripped all the paint. Cut out the old rusted cross member and replaced it with a bolt on. Two coats of primer, two coats of paint complete. Next I will tackle the axle, leaf springs, hubs, and bearings.


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 26, 2018)

Wish I would've seen this earlier, I brought an 84 Tournament V17 home two weeks ago with a 60hp Merc.

I really like that vinyl. Unfortunately the previous owner had already started rebuilding mine with tan carpet and included all the materials to finish it, so I opted to use it rather than rip it out and purchase new materials.

I have a question about the rod locker lid. Did you use the old one as a pattern, or did you just measure and cut a straight piece of plywood? I can't tell for sure but I think the side of the boat is curved a little, not sure if the lid needs to be as well. I don't have the old one to trace the pattern.

Additionally, are you going to reuse the old drop in hatch compartments in the rear deck? Mine are badly faded and brittle. Can't just make a plywood lid as there is no lip to support it, and the compartment is not lined.


----------



## Duke62 (Aug 27, 2018)

MrGiggles said:


> Wish I would've seen this earlier, I brought an 84 Tournament V17 home two weeks ago with a 60hp Merc.
> 
> I really like that vinyl. Unfortunately the previous owner had already started rebuilding mine with tan carpet and included all the materials to finish it, so I opted to use it rather than rip it out and purchase new materials.
> 
> ...



I didn't use any of the old bins and lids, threw them all away. They were cracked and broken. The rod locker lid is straight plywood, didn't use a template. It is actually longer than the old one. I used the old hinges and put it far enough away from the side to deal with the curve. For the drop in compartments I used plastic bins from WalMart. I painted the outside black. This makes them dark and also the paint won't get scratched from the inside. They are wedged in with pink foam. To support the plywood lids I riveted angled aluminum to create structure (you can see the bins and the structure in some pictures on page 4, I will add some better ones later). For the rear deck. I actually added 1/2 plywood. The aluminum deck was warped and I cut several holes in it to get the foam out. So I used plywood to cover it rather than gluing the vinyl to the deck. I love the vinyl. I planned to use carpet, until a trip to Bass Pro changed my mind. I looked at the new Trackers with the vinyl and I knew that was the way to go. I have learned a lot of things through trial and error on this build, so feel free to ask as many questions as you need. I can hopefully save you some trouble with my lessons learned.


----------



## MrGiggles (Aug 27, 2018)

Duke62 said:


> MrGiggles said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I would've seen this earlier, I brought an 84 Tournament V17 home two weeks ago with a 60hp Merc.
> ...



Thank you. That is great info.

Does the rod box lid use a piano hinge like the rest of the compartments?


----------



## Duke62 (Aug 27, 2018)

Rod locker had two hinges, no piano hinge. I painted them black and used them on the new door. The new door is bigger than the old. I attached pics of the hinges and the old door. Also a shot of the plastic bins.


----------



## Duke62 (Sep 2, 2018)

Disassembled the axle, hubs, leaf springs today. Bearings are totally shot. Stripped the paint from the axle and put two coats of primer on it.


----------



## Duke62 (Sep 21, 2018)

Made a little progress today. Cut bunks, drilled holes and attached carriage bolts. Will remove and cover with carpet tomorrow. Started running conduit for wiring. Hopefully I will get the hubs and bearings installed tomorrow. How do you like my trailer supports? Buckets from the big 3, Home Depot, Lowes, and Northern tool!


----------



## Duke62 (Sep 22, 2018)

All carpet installed on bunks and fender covers. Installed new hubs, that was an adventure. I bought hub kits from Northern Tool rather than buy the individual parts to rebuild my hubs, thought it would be easier. How wrong I was. The kits I bought were the only two they had that fit my axle. I should have known better. I could tell by the packaging they had been purchased and returned. I looked the best I could to make sure all parts were there. When I started to install them today, to my surprise there were parts missing. Also the kit comes with two seals, a 1.5 and 1.25. One of the kits I had came with two 1.25 seals, I need 1.5. On one kit they had installed the extra seal in the front of the hub. They actually hammered it in. The hub does not take a seal in the front. It was also obvious they tried to hammer a 1.25 seal onto a 1.5 shaft. The spring on the seal was damaged. This would have been easy if Northern Tool was close, but they're not. Thankfully I managed to get what I needed between Auto Zone and O'Reilly's. Hubs repaired and installed. Although I think I may have damaged one of the bearing buddys trying to get the grease gun off. Going to talk to Northern Tool about their return policy. Anything related to wheel bearings should be no return. Thankful for the progress, it is actually starting to look like a trailer again.


----------



## MrGiggles (Sep 22, 2018)

Looks 100x better in black. :beer:


----------



## Duke62 (Sep 22, 2018)

MrGiggles said:


> Looks 100x better in black. :beer:


 Agree


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 23, 2018)

Great idea on the wiring conduit. I have had critters chew wiring before.


----------



## Duke62 (Sep 29, 2018)

Boat finally back on the trailer. Now it's time to get back on the boat.


----------



## MrGiggles (Sep 29, 2018)

Been fishing out in mine for a few days. I think you'll really like it. Nice and stable, rides good. 

Mine will do a hair over 30 with a 60.

Are you going to run the motor that it came with?


----------



## Duke62 (Sep 30, 2018)

MrGiggles said:


> Been fishing out in mine for a few days. I think you'll really like it. Nice and stable, rides good.
> 
> Mine will do a hair over 30 with a 60.
> 
> Are you going to run the motor that it came with?


 That's the plan right now. It came with a 50 HP Mercury.


----------



## Duke62 (Oct 13, 2018)

Still working on wiring. Installed the battery charger, battery trays, and batteries.made some connections, plenty more to go.


----------



## Duke62 (Nov 10, 2018)

Progress. The motor is back on.


----------



## Duke62 (Nov 30, 2018)

Boat is done!! All that's left is the motor work. Cranked it today but it's not pumping water. It worked when I took it off the boat a year ago. Will probably have to change the impeller and rebuild the carbs. Just glad to be done with the boat and trailer.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Nov 30, 2018)

Great job! I really like that boat. Be sure to post a couple pics on this thread when you catch some fish out of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Nov 30, 2018)

Nicely done and nice pics. Please swing by and take pics of my boat for me.


----------



## Duke62 (Mar 12, 2022)

Sold the Tracker. Starting a new journey with a 2019 Weldbilt 1756.


----------

